# New Images of 30g - Updated 03/21/05



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks really nice Vinlo. I am sure you'll get a grip on the grouping and spreading out.

All I would do if I had that tank would be to hide that green techie thingy somehow, and add a nice RED plant to it (is there one behind the crypt?).
Personally I love Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea) to add color and a totally different leaf shape... but they could be outgrowing your tank.

Add more lights if your plants don't grow...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Why would you add lights?

Your plants are very healthy and the tank looks algae free and beautiful ! There seems to be a myth about higher watts. The only time you really need them is if your chosen plant varieties are "high light demanding plants or if the tank depth demands it..... *OR* if you have extra time (for trimming) or extra money (for ferts) :lol: 

More important then any one requirement (like lights) is a good balance of all requirements and you seemed to have achieved that nicely in that tank. :wink: 

I want to lower my watts and every one else wants to raise them... :lol: 

Just keep "filling" in with trimmings and before you know it you will have that jungle you desire.  


Very Nice Tank...

*Buck* 8)


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Nice tank Hope mine looks that good sometime soon.

Rumple


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Honestly, the left side is your strong side! You've got decently sized groupings of plants with nice contrasting leaf shapes and a good transition to foreground. I would work on evening on the transition on the right side between the tall swords and the front glass. Try to work some midground and forground plants in on that side.
Overall, the tank is superb, though. Fix that right side and you've got a possible entrant in the AGA aquascaping contest.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Well.. I've set up the new lighting, I have a reflector coming tomorrow and I've decided to rescape a bit.. first phase anyways.

Here are two photos.. I've move a piece of driftwood over to the left side of the tank.. looks pretty good, but my photos are quite weak. To my suprise it was completely covered in moss.. I was able to harvest enough off it to start two pieces of rock covered in it in fron of the wood. I think when the foreground grow in around it it should look pretty decent. Hopefully with the new wattage my crypt. balansae will not grow such large stalks.. looks a little silly. Anyways.. still haven't found a home for the giant sword on the right... anyone in the Windsor/Detroit area looking for a sword for cheap/free? I digress.

Let me know what you think.. and again.. I really don't think the photos do it justice.. it looks very 2 dimensional.. very little depth.. not really the case in real life.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

I dont know, I think it looks great... Nice lotus by the way.. hehehehe...


Jason


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Now the left side is looking REAL good! Start a new tank for that magnificent sword! hehe

I know what you mean, though, by pictures seeming to make the tank seem too 2-Dimensional. Mine is the same way, being a shallow/tall 55g.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

i agree with Sam, the right side looks a little weird. according to my aquarium plants manual, the swords are used as centerpiece show plants. why not start another tank with that sword? hehe, it's a good excuse to start a new tank. I'm always looking for excuses to start more tanks. The left side looks nice. If you leave the left side and let it grow out and then slope downwards to the right and have a foreground "street" then it would be real nice. 
I was looking through the AGA entries and the judges don't like wall to wall plants in the back (unless it's dutch). sometimes less is more, I guess. If you look at Amano's pics, you can get some ideas of how he uses space to make the whole artpiece complete.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You have to both love and hate swords. I love the way they look. They get so full and impressive. I hate the fact they always seem to over grow their designated spots, and need to be moved!
Replacing the beautiful sword on the right ( it really makes you want to cry!) isn't a bad idea. I haven't decided on a plant to suggest just yet. Maybe something that will spill over the piece of wood in front of the sword, with some Sag or Vals behind it?
I need to think a bit more!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Swords are easily controllable by cutting the mature leaves at the base and only leaving younger growth... and I must say, that is a beautiful sword indeed. 

I think that the only thing throwing it off is the lack of a beautiful sword like that on the left side to offset the large leaves on the right. :wink: 
If those are multiple swords on the right I would try moving one to the left ( easier said then done I know... HUGE ROOTS!)

Then take your left side plants and add them in front of the swords (both sides) sparingly to blend it all in... 

That sword will definately need some trimming though sad to say, how awesome would that plant be if it were lost in a 300 gallon tank or so with room to grow ... LOL ...I would dare to dream to see a sword that has not been touched for 2 years or so... they are just so " AqUaTiC looking" 

Very healthy growth in that tank ! :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

What are you feedin that thing by the way?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im sorry, I tried to leave but that magnificent sword has me intrigued, can you imagine a tank with nothing but swords like that and maybe a reuben sword or 2 (?spellcheck) , a big bed of glosso with a ton of spindly driftwood and one nice center piece of larger driftwood !
Angelfish Heaven !

 hmmmm....

I will leave you alone now ! LOL


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I fully agree. I have a 50 gallon and a 10 gallon collecting dust in my basement (I know.. I know). What even worse is I have a new heater for the 50 and 30lbs of flourite and 30 pounds of gravel for the 50 gallon. I have been stalling cuz I am looking for a nice piece of driftwood or rock or petrified wood (someone let me know if there are any places in the detroit/windsor area). I can throw some lighting together no prob. Just a matter of cleaning the tank and moving it upstairs. Then that sword would have a place to go for sure.. along with many other clippings. I have been meaning to do this since probably may or so.. man alive.

As for feeding schedule.. I stopped feeding that sucker like 4 months ago.. thinking I would be moving it shortly. But before that I fed it some Jobes sticks. Funny thing actually. I bought that thing from petsmart for like 3.99 with 4 leaves on it. It grew real good.. and I decided that I wanted to see if I could split the rosette. Well.. I could. Now I have two killer swords. A huge one and one that is about 5/8 the size of the other. 

I have a substantial amount of bacopa hiding behind the swords (and in them too).. I plan on getting rid of atleast one sword (probably both) and have grouping of the bacopa with something spilling over the wood (like you guys suggested). I was thinking star grass.. what do you think?

Buck; that would tank with the sword and the glosso would be sweet. Maybe I'll try it on the 50 

Whew.. that was a long one.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Well here is my tank.. err.. mess 2 months since last time. I have changed things around bit. Let me know what y'all think. 

I was thinking of switch the Ludwiga Cuba and the star grass. I don't think there is enough contrast between the cuba and r. indica. I am also trying to get thicker bushes of everything to make more defined groups.

As usual I will put this out.. I really cannot take decent photos. If anyone has any suggestions (both aquascape wise and photography) for me they would be greatly appreciated. Do I need an additional flash or something? I am dumbfounded.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo,

Looks great, the lotus you got from me still appear to look good...

Jason


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont see a problem with the look OR the photos Vin... great looking tank ! roud: 

The Angels look nice in there and the plants look very healthy, sit back and enjoy it for another month before changing anything. Keep it pruned and when the plants thicken like you want it will be gorgeous. The stellata in the left center should change that tank quite a bit when it matures. 

I like it ! :wink:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

man i'm so jealous...that tank is awesome...


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Here is a photo update. I have switch things up a bit. I am trying to go more for a triangle of sorts. 

I am pretty pleased with the way it is going all I really want to do now is let it fill in and trim that bush of crypts/javafern/sword planlets on the right hand side. I can just cut off parts of the rhizome on the java fern and replant in another tank right?

Any suggestions or comments are always greatly appreciated. 

Full tank..









Left side.. needs some growing in..


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo, 

Looking good. I do thing that the big plant in the middle is a little over powering...  However I think it is growing in nice...

Jason


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Very healthy plants, awesome. I would try to reduce the variety a little, just to create a more tranquil scape. Larger groups of less plants. I know it's hard...


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great. Very lush and thick. I like the height and density of the right hand side. Nice shades of green.

Tony


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

I think the tank looks great. You look like you a very succesfull at keeping a wide range of healthy plants. I am always wanting to try new species, but I don't have enough room to keep a decent size group of each. That's why i just set up a new ten gallon. It will give space for 4-5 more species. Photos look good to me half of mine photos are out of focus.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I just submitted your name to the 'Jungle Growers' club as a prospective member. Don't worry dues are free. We haven't met yet, we have trouble with scheduling because everyone is just about to trim their plants back. :wink: 

Pretty tank.

A little work and you won't be elligible anymore. :lol:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks all. 

Wasser, you are so right.. very difficult to limit the plant species (that is why there are so many). If I ever get my 50 gallon up it will be much easier though, I'll just dump whatever I don't want into the larger tank and then take it back if I need to. 

Sean, any ideas when the first meeting will be? :lol:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

So I was bored and decided to borrow my brother's new camera. It is pretty nice to use.. unfortunately it was taken back before I could take photos of my 55g. Maybe sometime next week for those..

Only spent a short time taking photos. Here are some..

One of my angels.. with a chewed up tail











Some rotala pearling away.. still not getting good colour though..










And finally a full tank shot (actually the right side is cut off). As you can see my foreground is in dire need of some help. Since the pellia doesn't seem to want to grow in the 55 I think I am going to do a pellia foreground in this tank. The tank is in the midst of being quasi rescaped. I have been trying to create more bush like massings of plants.. it seems to be half working.










All comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Looking good :shock: 


jason


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't fill in that left side, it is good to have some open area to balance the weight of the plants on the right.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Not even the foreground? I want to keep the plants lower on that side for sure. I just hate looking at the substrate.. :lol:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Not even the foreground? I want to keep the plants lower on that side for sure. I just hate looking at the substrate.. :lol:


Ok, you asked. Personally I think the sword is overpowering.... I would put some real short plants in the front, maybe some glosso or a few tuffs of hair grass, maybe even some small crypts...

My 2 cents

Jason


----------



## nimmie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tank rocks, Vinlo!!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks very good... I am very fond of swords, I don't find it overpowering. If it does get too big, taking the oldest leaves off goes a long way.
I think Sean mean to keep the free space on the left side, which I agree with. Covering the substrate doesn't take away from that.

Sometimes you just have to sit back and let it grow for a while, without constantly re-arranging things. After a while, you see clearer the things that don't look right. The bushy groups will develop all by themselves :mrgreen:

To get a little more red into your plants, try to keep NO3 levels between 3 and 5 ppm, the higher they are, the greener the plants get.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Wasser read me correctly, you have some nice open water there and foreground plants (short) would be great in it.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

OK, so we are on the same page. 

Biz, you know i have debated taking out that sword for 4 months now. I just can't bring myself to do it. I took one out, and that killed me. Even though they are too large for the tank.. it just pains me to do it. 

The problem is (I think) that there is a sword, a whack of java fern and a large crypt right in the exact same space of the tank (layered back to front).. and it makes for a dense area of leaves. I am trying to thin down everything a little bit at a time. I took out about 1/2 of the crpyt and 1/4 of the java fern. Slowly but surely I will beat it into submission. I will probably just take out the sword in the end (need to find something to take it's place though).

Like wasser said.. I think I am just going to let it grow and not move too much around for a bit.. see what the outcome is. Maybe I'll divert my attention to the 55g?

Thank you so much for the comments! It's always great hearing a different opinion on the tank.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vin,

Dont get me wrong, I like swords... Just was trying to give you some ideas to add deapth to the tank :lol: 


Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I know you guys are right, it should be taken out (or trimmed back severly). I just don't want to take it out.. it's like my child or something! :shock: :lol:

I promise.. next photo I post will be with less leaf mass.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> I know you guys are right, it should be taken out (or trimmed back severly). I just don't want to take it out.. it's like my child or something! :shock: :lol:
> 
> I promise.. next photo I post will be with less leaf mass.


Cant wait....

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

What have I got myself into? :shock: hehe..


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

:twisted:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Come on vin, where are the pics... 

j


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Major hack job 4 days ago. Needs time to heal. Look pathetic right now. I am sad. :icon_frow


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Major hack job 4 days ago. Needs time to heal. Look pathetic right now. I am sad. :icon_frow


I know the feeling....


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Major hack job 4 days ago. Needs time to heal. Look pathetic right now. I am sad. :icon_frow


 It'll grow back, thicker than it was before. :wink:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I figured I would update..

I have thinned some stuff out and am still waiting for things to grow back in. My Indica is slowly starting to fill is and is the Cuba. Put some Samolus Valerandi and glosso to try to grow a foreground. Still have some riccia in there.. haven't decided if I want to remove it yet. Still trying to get the right side to look decent.. hehe.. still haven't removed the sword. 


Picture seems out of focus..









Admiral Ackbar..


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking great!


How is that 'Cuba' growing for you?

Sending any to Wellbiz anytime soon??? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL Admiral Ackbar. It looks just like him.

Looking Great Vinlo.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Mike, the cuba was in very rough shape for about 2 months. I really don't know what happened, I missed a couple water changes it started to stunt and get completely wacky. I didn't really change anything since but it is coming back now. Like most things I cannot seem to get really good colour of of it.. I am thinking it may be my lighting. I have given Wellbiz a stem or two.. he says it is starting to grow well.. so you may have some before you know it!

I am still trying to figure out why my crypt. balansaes get soooo leggy.. stem to the water surface then the leaf starts.. I just don't get it. Any thoughts anyone? Sean?

I think once i get the middle right section filled in and trim the pearlgrass down so you can see the moss covered wood behind it and the foreground grows in, it should look pretty good.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice, looking very good Vin.....


Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

So I have the day off work tomorrow and I was bored so I took some photos..

Here she is. I think it is coming along pretty good. Still having problems with some areas I think.. but time and patience should remedy that those. I have been having a problem with thread algae, nothing like looking at the tank and see a piece of riccia suspended in the middle of the tank with a long thread attached to it. I am finally happy with a photo I have taken (it's about time - except the angel seem to look fake to me [they are not!]). I photochopped out the filter tubes et al incase anyone is wondering.

Also, I am posting a pic from just over a year ago when I first started this planted tank addiction.. I think the tank has undergone a couple changes :icon_bigg

Don't hold back.. let me know what you think!

The tank just over a year ago..









The tank in it's current state..


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

wow that tank looks bigger than a 30


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

What an improvement over a year Vinlo. That is really a beautiful tank. I love looking at matured tanks, keep up the good works.

Matt


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks fabulous. Amazing what time, persistence, lots of light, and 15 minutes of Photoshop can achieve! roud: 

I really like the scaping, although I still think a little splash of red would not hurt. But the different shades of green are really pretty.


----------



## macbrush (Jun 2, 2004)

How do you make the background so "black"?


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

macbrush said:


> How do you make the background so "black"?


Photoshop or some other image editing software I'm sure... 

Matt


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks all. I have been toying with the idea of putting some red temple in where the cuba is and putting the suba in my 55 to see how it does in there. 

As for the blackness.. it's mostly photoshop. Cloned over the filter tubes and such then made the background my selection and lowered the levels a bit. Viola.. a snazy flat black bakground.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks great! Time well spent I'd say.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I am starting to prefer the look of tanks with no red, they look more natural to me.


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Vinlo said:


> Don't hold back.. let me know what you think!


I absolutly love the look and different textures of the green - and agree 100% with Urkevitz - very natural looking indeed. Great work roud:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Thought I would update this one too, it's been a while.

Tank is good. Trying to get everything to fill in better. I have been doing some decent trimming so places are still patchy. This tank seems to be really overrun in the photo, it doesn't really have that feeling in 'real life'. I think the one angel is blocking the area that gives the planting some articulation in height. Anyways, let me know what you think!











And now my problem. I can't seem to shake this dang thread algae. Everything seems balanced, and I have been using the EI on this tank aswell. 1/4 TSP KNO3 + 1/16 TSP K2HPO4 every other day. I was dosing 2mls of Flourish Iron and 1ml of Flourish on off days. I this week switched to 2mls of plantex (1tsp to 250mls). It's not a huge amount of algae, enough to irritate me though. Here is a pic.. very long strands (3-6") waving in the current. It mostly accumulates on the Java Moss, but does get elsewhere.










Any ideas on what might be causing that?


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice job of keeping the plants form growing too tall.

The only thing I can suggest about the algae is to think about your nitrate/phosphate ratio. It may be to high. I believe the ideal is around 10:1 so you may want to reconsider using KNO3 if you are dosing for K.

About eight months ago my tank wasn't doing well with the hairy stuff on my lace java fern. I turned off the pump and filled a surenge with a few tablespoons of H2O2 and injected aroud all of the hair algae and the balls of green algae. It helped.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree with you that it seems a bit overrun. However, I do like the differing textures and colors. It appeals to me. 

As to dosing, I recently went up to 10mls of CSM+B (same mix as yours) every other day for my 46g, and I'm seeing nice, new growth. So, for your tank, maybe you need to up the CSM+B to around 6-7 mls. I don't have thread algae (just BBA :icon_frow at the moment), but it might work.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

For the record Vinlo, I was wondering a few days ago as I went through some of the older threads, when you were going to finally post another pic. Anyway I'm sure you're quite pleased with the tank. Looks fantastic. As far as being overrun, well, I for one like such a look.

BSS and Vinlo: you are both adding 1 teaspoon trace mix to 250 mL water? I am adding a tablespoon, and dosing 10 mL three times weekly on my 45 gallon.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks, it's funny. I don't think I like the overrun look, but it seems I am always letting it get that way.. so I must like it. 

Jart, you are correct. I am mixing 1 tablespoon to 250ml, not 1tsp. Maybe I should just up the dosage. I put 3ml a day into the 55g and have no real algae problems.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

So it's been a looooong while since I have posted anything about this tank. I have been bored lately and got a new camera.. so here is my tank, 3 years later.


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------

